# The, "Oh I really shouldn't have eaten that today" Thread!



## Johnnie (Apr 15, 2010)

I ate an entire bar of Lindt Dark Chocolate! This normally lasts a couple of days. Agh!! :^(







What about you?!


----------



## Karren (Apr 15, 2010)

How about almost a whole bag of Hershey's Hugs last night watching the Penguins get beat by the Senators!! Sigh...


----------



## Ricci (Apr 15, 2010)

Popcorn with butter &amp; salt last night .. was soo good though lol


----------



## Johnnie (Apr 15, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Karren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif How about almost a whole bag of Hershey's Hugs last night watching the Penguins get beat by the Senators!! Sigh... OMG! LOL that's a lot!


----------



## Karren (Apr 15, 2010)

Lucky I only had 3 bananas and a bag of Cheez-its for lunch! Lol.


----------



## magosienne (Apr 15, 2010)

Oh my, the coconut pie at work ? It was so good



But i ate a salad for lunch, so i like to think it compensates



.


----------



## Johnnie (Apr 19, 2010)

So it really wasn't today but yesterday that I ate 3 tomato sandwiches! WHY!!! LOL. Al beit' they were on sprouted whole grain bread and just tomatoes. It was soo good though.


----------



## SMOKViiCA (Apr 19, 2010)

Cold Stone Creameries banana ice cream with white chocolate chips and cookie dough...3 scoops


----------



## sooperficial (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm about to make some Texas Caviar and I'm pretty sure I will eat the whole thing with a big bag of baked Tostitos before the day is [email protected]!!~


----------



## Aprill (Apr 20, 2010)

Texas Caviar=yummy and yet classy!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Apr 20, 2010)

I read that post and wanted the recipe so I could have some!

Yesterday I made stew, but we had the bright idea to go out food shopping before having dinner - so we wound up at Mc Donald's... I don't need to go any further.


----------



## Johnnie (Apr 20, 2010)

^Reese! How dare you eat McD's! After the thread I submitted. LOL!


----------



## Aprill (Apr 21, 2010)

*whispers* I had the Double Down from KFC....and I hated it so took 4 bites and trashed it, lol


----------



## reesesilverstar (Apr 21, 2010)

I thought if I got just a fish sandwich, i'd be ok... It sucked really bad tho.

I'M SORRY!!! *cries*


----------



## xjackie83 (Apr 21, 2010)

I ate some mini donuts. Only 3 of them are 240 calories! Boo @ my boyfriend for buying goodies.


----------



## Johnnie (Apr 23, 2010)

I made some raw chocolate ice cream with raw chocolate sauce and used organic dessicated coconut to make these beautiful sundaes and I ate 2 large bowls! Seriously...I need to stop! LOL

*thinking that sounds good...looks over at the fridge*


----------



## reesesilverstar (Apr 24, 2010)

Yea, so on my way back from the gym, I stopped at HEB for fruit, but picked up chewy chocolate almond or walnut cookies from the bakery, and ate 3 in the car, and 3 more when I got home...

I was just soooo hungry!!! At least I enjoyed b'fast, lol!


----------



## blueangel1023 (Apr 24, 2010)

Ok, so I was being a fatty and had a foot long over roasted chicken sandwich from Subways all to myself...I dunno how the hell I ate the whole thing, but I must've been STARVING after losing 1000 calories in my Jujitsu class...lol. Luckily it was only 740 calories, whereas if I had a juniors cheesecake, it would've been 1200 calories  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Johnnie (Apr 24, 2010)

^ LOL @ all of the above! You are all too funny!

I think, for the most part, everyday I eat something I shouldn't. *sigh*


----------



## reesesilverstar (Apr 24, 2010)

Yea, we're a sad bunch! LMAO!!!

But seriously, Juniors have THE BEST cheescake. Period!


----------



## Johnnie (Apr 27, 2010)

I ate 3 pancakes!! I'm going to have to push myself even further today during my cardio. I never learn! lol


----------



## Karren (Apr 27, 2010)

Pancakes sound good!! All I've eaten is a banana...... And two small bags of Cheez-itz! Great lunch? Lol.


----------



## Johnnie (Apr 27, 2010)

No wonder you're hungry! That's not food! Well, the banana is...LOL


----------



## Karren (Apr 27, 2010)

LOL Dayna's (Hoozey"s) fault!!! She got me started.... Cheez-it's are on the to eat list in the book "The Belly Fat Cure", has no sugars.... So it is now my snack of choice....


----------



## Shelley (May 12, 2010)

I ate a huge chocolate bar today. Hershey milk chocolate with almonds, the large size. Ate the whole thing lol.


----------



## Johnnie (May 12, 2010)

^LOL, those are huge!

I ate a brownie for breakfast. Gah!


----------



## Adrienne (May 12, 2010)

Nothing yet today! But I'll post something by tonight lol.


----------



## Roxie (May 13, 2010)

ooh, I had two helpings to lasagna.... it tasted so good (all that cheese and pasta) but I wasn't even hungry in the first place so now my stomach feels so tough and bloated.... I. cant. move.


----------



## Johnnie (May 13, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Roxie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif .... I. cant. move. LMAO! That's how I felt earlier.


----------



## Karren (May 13, 2010)

I was so upset last night watching the Penguins loose I ate a whole bad of Hersheys hugs and a big bowl if pop corn! Arrrgggg.


----------



## Aprill (May 13, 2010)

I had 2 hershey's bars last night and alot of cream soda...PMS is fun!


----------



## StereoXGirl (May 13, 2010)

Last night I had a giant slice of greasy pizza and didn't feel so great afterward. I immediately thought of this thread. lol!


----------



## Johnnie (May 13, 2010)

Hersheys seems to be VERY popular! LOL

Stereo: That sounds so gross! LOL


----------



## Karren (May 13, 2010)

Yeah! I should own stock in Hersheys! Today I felt so much shame I ate a banana and a bowl of mixed fruit! And took a walk.. I think theirs a few Hugs left at home!


----------



## Nick007 (May 13, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Karren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif LOL Dayna's (Hoozey"s) fault!!! She got me started.... Cheez-it's are on the to eat list in the book "The Belly Fat Cure", has no sugars.... So it is now my snack of choice.... That's good to know.


----------



## season (May 14, 2010)

Thankfully dark chocolate, especially 70% cacao, has so many antioxidants!

i always justify a reeses cup with "peanut butter is protein."


----------



## divadoll (May 14, 2010)

Angus burger at mcD


----------



## Johnnie (Jun 23, 2010)

BROWNIES!! I ate like 3 of them and it's only 2pm. *sigh*


----------



## Karren (Jun 23, 2010)

Yum!! I love brownies!! Over eating things with chocloate in them should be allowed! Lol.


----------



## eileenm (Jun 23, 2010)

My confession.....I had a glass of mango shake with vanilla icecream !


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jun 24, 2010)

I was in a bad mood today so I melted and poured 6 chocolate bars over 2 scoops of pineapple coconut icecream


----------



## Imprintwilight (Jun 24, 2010)

I ate a bag of chips for breakfast... ooops.


----------



## Johnnie (Jun 24, 2010)

Originally Posted by *reesesilverstar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I was in a bad mood today so I melted and poured 6 chocolate bars over 2 scoops of pineapple coconut icecream 6? Wow Reese! That's a lot! LOL


----------



## bella1342 (Jun 24, 2010)

I ate a coconut cream pie shake from sonic tonight... and now I need something salty, so I'll probably eat a few chips. LMAO!! That's my problem... I crave something sweet, I eat it, and then it's too sweet so I have to eat something salty. It's the never-ending cycle.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jun 24, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Johnnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 6? Wow Reese! That's a lot! LOL Yea... I do feel bad about it... I ate a salad for dinner and have been drinking water all evening.


----------



## Andi (Jun 24, 2010)

I have been doing ok with my cheat meals lately. If the bad things I eat are small portions then I donÂ´t get the guilty feeling afterwards.

But, whenever I get home from going out (still a bit tipsy and hungry from dancing and consuming liquids only for hours) I usually eat a hotdog, pizza or a sandwich. And I basically shove it down, barely chewing enough cause IÂ´m so hungry and too wasted to care what goes in my belly.

I already feel bad cause I know thatÂ´ll happen again this weekend.


----------



## Johnnie (Jun 24, 2010)

Originally Posted by *bella1342* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I ate a coconut cream pie shake from sonic tonight... and now I need something salty, so I'll probably eat a few chips. LMAO!! That's my problem... I crave something sweet, I eat it, and then it's too sweet so I have to eat something salty. It's the never-ending cycle. LOL. That happens to me too sometimes






Originally Posted by *reesesilverstar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yea... I do feel bad about it... I ate a salad for dinner and have been drinking water all evening. Aw, don't feel bad.


----------



## perlanga (Jun 24, 2010)

I have one of these pretty much everyday!

Yesterday I ate a foot long cold cut sub w/ chips from Subway! The day before half a bag of Hershey's Almond kisses and a whole bag of Sour Patch Watermelons!


----------



## Nylmar (Jun 24, 2010)

Right now im eating the planters "Antioxidant mix" nuts and eating alot of it!! it comes with almonds, bananas, peaches, bluebarries, cranberries &amp; cashews haha

serving size 1/4 cup = 160 cals

carbs 15g..

Im pretty sure i've eaten more than 1/4 cup =/ HELP!!!

haha


----------



## Karren (Jun 25, 2010)

for supper..... Bacon double cheese burger and 2 pieces of Baklava at a framers market no less!! Damy Boy Scout troop!! Lucky I ate light today...


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jun 25, 2010)

2 brownies and 2 scoops of double fudge brownie icecream...

It's pms time for me too! No wonder I'm irritable, moody and eating bad stuff!!! I swear it's the same time every month I come in this thread, LOL!!!


----------



## Johnnie (Jun 25, 2010)

Originally Posted by *reesesilverstar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 2 brownies and 2 scoops of double fudge brownie icecream...
It's pms time for me too! No wonder I'm irritable, moody and eating bad stuff!!! I swear it's the same time every month I come in this thread, LOL!!!

LOL, it's the same for me, except it's more the couple days right before mine starts. So yeah, I feel ya. I'm thinking about baking some more brownies right now. OMG. That's sooo bad!


----------



## Geek (Jun 25, 2010)

While in Vegas, we had the "all you can eat" buffet for 2 days, for all the meals. IT WAS A GOO DEAL!! $87/day for all meals, all day....for 4 people total. Anyhow...blehh....feeling like crap now.

Ok, so for breakfast, we had bacon and eggs, french toast. Lunch I had Burritos, pasta, etc. Dinner(which was the worst one), 3 pieces of PRIME RIB....YES....PRIME RIB. Sheeeet was good! Mashed potatoes, corn, enchiladas, Cheesecake and to top it off....I had a strawberry daiquiri. Ok, now we're back and I'm back to my normal self of eating less.


----------



## Karren (Jun 25, 2010)

Damt T.... I'd seriously pay that much to not eat all I want... Because I would.. Those deals kill me because I can't resist getting my moneys worth then I have to work my ass off for a month to loose the weight I gained in 2 days.


----------



## GillT (Jun 25, 2010)

I ate a bit of everything from the massive buffet at work today and almost a whole bag of liquorice allsorts tonight. :S


----------



## perlanga (Jun 28, 2010)

HMM, I have eaten relatively healthy today, but yesterday I ate McDonald's breakfast, a sausage, egg, and cheese McGriddle Meal, and a breakfast Burrito on top of that.Then later in the day I had a bag of Frito Lay BBQ twist and a Caramello.

The day before I had some Dominos pizza and a breadbowl pasta, then later in the day I went to DQ and had the Vanilla Oreo Blizzard (small size of course)!


----------



## perlanga (Jul 8, 2010)

3 little Debbie Brownies today and some Little Cesars Pizza.

Yesterday I had a Taco Bell $2 box, with two cheesy gordita crunches.


----------



## Tyari (Jul 11, 2010)

I'm PMS'ing so today I ate a box of cereal. Do I feel bad? Nope, it was a small box, but an entire box all the same. I wish I had a container of chocolate icecream because I'd eat all of that too.


----------



## Johnnie (Jul 11, 2010)

I had like 3 pieces of banana bread. It wasn't even that great either. Now that I think about it....makes me gag. lol


----------



## xjackie83 (Jul 11, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Johnnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I had like 3 pieces of banana bread. It wasn't even that great either. Now that I think about it....makes me gag. lol That's the worse. When you eat something that wasn't even that good and you're like "why do I eat all those calories for THAT?"
So far today I ate 4 mini-cinnamon rolls. They were the reduced fat kind and I only eat them one day a week so I think that's ok. Right?? Right??? hehe.


----------



## Tyari (Jul 11, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Johnnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I had like 3 pieces of banana bread. It wasn't even that great either. Now that I think about it....makes me gag. lol Yeah, it sucks when it isn't even that good.


----------



## Johnnie (Aug 1, 2010)

Oh....my.....word.....*sigh*

I ate about 3 maybe 4 brownies today.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Aug 1, 2010)

Fudge dipped chocolate chip cheesecake brownies. TWO of them!

Straight veggies today...


----------



## Kate127845 (Aug 6, 2010)

A trip to the chinese restaurant kills any diet lol! Yeah but it's soo good. Although it doesn't feel good when you're stuffed and then walking out into 95 degree weather...


----------



## Nick007 (Aug 6, 2010)

I ate a bad breakfast and a bad lunch


----------



## Johnnie (Aug 7, 2010)

Originally Posted by *reesesilverstar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Fudge dipped chocolate chip cheesecake brownies. TWO of them!
Straight veggies today...

That sounds sooo good!






Originally Posted by *Kate127845* /img/forum/go_quote.gif A trip to the chinese restaurant kills any diet lol! Yeah but it's soo good. Although it doesn't feel good when you're stuffed and then walking out into 95 degree weather... I think walking anywhere when you're stuffed sucks! Haha!


----------



## me0wmix (Mar 23, 2011)

I ate 3 drumsticks for desert last night...probably shouldn't have, but they were soo good. And it was only this once...


----------

